# Spot the violations



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

More then one cable to a connector coming into the box.

The grounding bar mounted at the bottom of the gutter is probably not listed to be mounted where it is.

Although technically not a code violation, the person who wrote the descriptions with the arrows clearly isn't an electrician. :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

flyboy said:


> More then one cable to a connector coming into the box.
> 
> The grounding bar mounted at the bottom of the gutter is probably not listed to be mounted where it is.
> 
> Although technically not a code violation, the person who wrote the descriptions with the arrows clearly isn't an electrician. :laughing:


Or know anything of the NEC :laughing:


There is more... look at the main, incoming cables and the upper part of the neutral bar:whistling2:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Hard to see. Bonding screw missing? What's up with the main?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

flyboy said:


> Hard to see. Bonding screw missing? What's up with the main?


Yup no bonding screw assuming its a main panel. Breaker is a 100amp type which doesn't physically fit in a 225 ampere buss QO. Those service wires aren't 200amp. Never seen flex to main panel either.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

You have better eyes then me! :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

flyboy said:


> You have better eyes then me! :laughing:


That's probably why the picture is so dark. 


Also notice the ever wonder why your toaster trips the kitchen lights... gotta make joe DIY feel accomplished :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I also learned number 10 is good for a 2 pole 20 or a 1 pole 30. But I have to ask, what wire is for a 2 pole 30?:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is something green where the bonding screw goes.




flyboy said:


> More then one cable to a connector coming into the box............:laughing:



Where's that in the NEC?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

480sparky said:


> There is something green where the bonding screw goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not in there. Would have to check the listing on the connector then refer to 110.3(B)?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Meadow, this is all screwed up!

~CS~


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

flyboy said:


> It's not in there. Would have to check the listing on the connector then refer to 110.3(B)?



I'd like to see one of those 60- or 80-space panels between the studs in a large, custom home and use just one cable per connector.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'd like to see one of those 60- or 80-space panels between the studs in a large, custom home and use just one cable per connector.


Ha! Ain't happening. We've always doubled up the two wire cables and have never had a problem with an inspector. I think the plastic ones are rated for more then one.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> There is something green where the bonding screw goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, its a hole. If this was a subpanel it would be ok, however you cant have a service GEC coming from a sub :no:


----------



## jmp (Dec 7, 2009)

If its a main panel, where's the water ground? Where's the ground rod?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

jmp said:


> If its a main panel, where's the water ground? Where's the ground rod?


And what about that receptacle that has reverser polarity?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

maybe i need a magnified version,but i dont see the GEC.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

*"Instant" magnifier*



papaotis said:


> maybe i need a magnified version,but i dont see the GEC.


Many computer browsers (don' know about phones) use *Ctrl +* to "zoom in" on a page and *Ctrl -* to "zoom out". Learned that out of necessity.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Who cares? This thing has never been in service. It was strictly to take a picture of it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Who cares? This thing has never been in service. It was strictly to take a picture of it.


Because nothing escapes our scrutiny here McClary, _nothing_! 









~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I love rhode island reds


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Sq. D. but they are pretty cheap not to include a second bus bar on the left side of their panels. If you fill up that side of the panel with breakers, there are not enough lugs for the grounded & grounding conductors unless a second bus bar is purchased or you cross over the top, which is bs.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> I like Sq. D. but they are pretty cheap not to include a second bus bar on the left side of their panels. If you fill up that side of the panel with breakers, there are not enough lugs for the grounded & grounding conductors unless a second bus bar is purchased or you cross over the top, which is bs.


But the lugs are rated at 3 grounds per hole, or, like me, use greenies. Land 5 under a wirenut and land one on the bar. No biggie.


----------

